# Earn'ng Turns



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Can anyone give me a good hill in the breck area to hike and ski. Is 4th of July Bowl a good one. Where do I start? Is there a 2 track which takes you up partway. Also can you take your ski up the chairlift at Breck and then hike up to the bowls, it appears there is still some snow up there with a couple of decent lines.


----------

